# [OOC]  Life in Vein - Recruiting Replacement Player!



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2003)

Ok, this is the OOC thread for the AU game *Life in Vein*.

Characters will start at 3rd level, 32 point buy, with 2,700gp to spend on things.  No more than half your starting gold on one item.  Books allowed for items will be Diamond Throne, Arcana Unearthed, and all three Books of Eldritch Might.  

The characters will be staring in the city of Navael, a primarily faen city known as an artist's haven.  This adventure will probably include a great deal of mystery-solving, diplomacy, and exploring, though there will be some combat.  Some travel will be entailed.  A sea journey is a possibility.

*Our Cast of Characters*
_Paxus Asclepius_ - *Agracahn*, _Male Litorian Unfettered 3_
_Erekose13_ - *Pailoelan (Pai) Frosttongue* - Male Quickling Faen Magister 3 
*Soen Kingmoon* - Male Spryte Champion of Magic 3
_SeanWeasley_ - *Arkas the Astounding* - Male Loresong Akashic 1 / Magister 2
_deadradish_ - *Matzerath* - Mojh Akashic 2 / Unfettered 1
_Clonz_ - *Urgo'Nangoroth* - Mohj Runethane 1 / Akashic 2
_Thought Admiral_ - *Eryic Darumen* - Human Male Wind Witch 3

*Inactive Players and Characters*
Tychus - *Lo-Duran*, _Male Giant Akashic 3_
FaenFriend (formerly Agracahn)
Dougal DeKree (formerly Arakas the Astounding)
mpickett81 (formerly Matzerath) 
Steve Gorak (formerly Urgo'Nangoroth)
Cannibal Kender (formerly Soen Kingmoon)
GoodKingJayIII (formerly Eryic Darumen)

Rogue's Gallery thread
In Character Thread


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey Ray!  Just wondering if you all are looking for more characters?  I've been itching to get into a pbp game for some time.  If you've got some space, I'd love to play!  Thanks


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2003)

Jay, I'll put you down as an alternate.  If someone has to drop out or can't post any more, you'll move into their slot.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 7, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Jay, I'll put you down as an alternate.  If someone has to drop out or can't post any more, you'll move into their slot.




Hey Ray,

I'm new with the concept of point buy, could you give me a quick overview? I know you start with base stats, and pay to increase them, the closer to 18, the more expensive. I just don't know what the base is, and the cost.

Also, I'd like to go with a Mohj Runathane, if that's ok.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2003)

Steve, point buy works as follows:

9 costs 1 point
10 costs 2
11 costs 3
12 costs 4
13 costs 5
14 costs 6
15 costs 8
16 costs 10
17 costs 13
18 costs 16

Anything below 9 costs nothing, but you get no additional points for taking a lower score.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 7, 2003)

I'll just confirm here that I'm going with a Litorian Unfettered.  I've completed everything but weapon/armor/equipment shopping.  I've never played a game where we get to spend so much money up front - so I'll have to think carefully before I start buying.

Also, how should we advance our HP?

This is really exciting!  I should have my character up by tomorrow (or Saturday at the latest if I'm a slow equipment shopper ...)

FaenFriend


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2003)

HP will be max at first level, 75% thereafter.  If you want some advice on items, or want me to "make" you some magic items, let me know.  If you're stalled, for example, you could say, "What's something cool I can get for 400gp or less?"  And I'd try to find something for you.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 7, 2003)

Are we assumed to know each other at start, or are we going to meet as part of the game?

I'm considering a playing a "retired" oathsworn who might find a reason to take up a new oath.


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 7, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Ray,
> 
> I'm new with the concept of point buy, could you give me a quick overview? I know you start with base stats, and pay to increase them, the closer to 18, the more expensive. I just don't know what the base is, and the cost.
> 
> ...




Well, so much for my planned mojh runethane.  I'd hate to have two of the same race/class combo unless you have a roleplaying idea for it, Gorak.  Just so everyone knows, now I'm working on a loresong akashic.


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 7, 2003)

I forget to mention... I have to work quite a bit the next couple of days.  I'll try to get my character in soon but it might be 2 days or so.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2003)

Don't worry about it mpicket81.  Sometimes these games take weeks to get off the ground. 

Tychus - I think we're not going to assume you guys know each other at the start, or at least not all of you.  If a few characters want to know each other, that's cool, but I think the party as a whole won't know each other.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a quick question on item creation (I don't own the DMG).  How would I calculate an item with a permanent spell that has only a certain number of uses per day?

Example:
an item that casts a first level spell, once a day

Sorry for the newbie question, I just don't get to create items usually! 

Thanks,

FaenFriend


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2003)

Check the AU book, the feat section, the Craft Constant Item feat.  I think that has all you need to know.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Nov 7, 2003)

*Yipee!*

So i am allowed to play! Nice! 

I would like to start with a Loresong Magister, if that's ok for you.
I will try to build up a concept for him this weekend.

Cheers
Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Tychus (Nov 7, 2003)

I've settled on a Giant Akashic.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 7, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Well, so much for my planned mojh runethane.  I'd hate to have two of the same race/class combo unless you have a roleplaying idea for it, Gorak.  Just so everyone knows, now I'm working on a loresong akashic.




Hey mpickett81,

How about this concept: a set of Human twins, born with a degenerative Human disease (congenital, and there is no cure / or we're too poor to have someone cure us / or we have evil/nasty parents and no one wants to help us). We're both in our late teens, and things are going downhill (i.e. we're going to die soon).

We're both facinated by magic, so we could both be runetanes (I'll likely multiclass with magister or Greenbond), and through our studies (i.e. we're smart and are trying to find a way to survive) find about the Mojh transformation. We decide eh, why not, we'd die anyway. We undergo the transformation, and find out that we're not afflicted by the disease anymore. Also, we could be "happy mojh" beacuse the disease that was causing us to loose 1 point of constitution starting at age 13 (puberty) went away, and we're suddently full of life, and have 500 years ahead of us. 

This way, we know each other from the start, we could both be mojh runethanes, and we could have a nifty family history for flavor/adventure seed.

Also, through rune selection/feats/multiclassing, we could have very different characters.

My character will view the Mojh transformation as a good thing, but he won't necessarily venerate dragons. He'll appreciate usefulness of the transformation as a means to acheive goals.

What do you think?
Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 7, 2003)

since we already have a mojh (or two) & a litoran, I'll be going with a sebbaci(sp) (insert class here)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey Ray, quick question,

If I take the Peaceful mage feat, would you rule that the effect also applies to rune effects?

Also, If I multiclass as a greenbond (only 1 level), will I only have access Exotic plant+PE spells of level 1, or of all levels? I'm asking because there doens't seem to be a consensus on Monte's boards:

Here's the thread:
http://pub102.ezboard.com/fokayyourturnfrm29.showMessage?topicID=1532.topic

This is very exiting. It's my first game on the neat, and so far, I really like it!
Still getting used to the boards though...

Thanks and cheers

Steve Gorak


----------



## jhilahd (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, I guess then... _I'll just jump in as a standard Human._ [updated with new and exciting info]
A Human Iron Witch, finalized and I'll post him today in the Rogue's gallery.
Jhilahd

PS... I've changed him 3 times today... can't make up my mind


----------



## jhilahd (Nov 7, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey mpickett81,
> 
> How about this concept: a set of Human twins, born with a degenerative Human disease (congenital, and there is no cure / or we're too poor to have someone cure us / or we have evil/nasty parents and no one wants to help us). We're both in our late teens, and things are going downhill (i.e. we're going to die soon).
> 
> ...





Nice. Consider this idea yoinked for my RL game that I run. I just got me 2 good NPC's.

Jhilahd


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 7, 2003)

jhilahd said:
			
		

> Nice. Consider this idea yoinked for my RL game that I run. I just got me 2 good NPC's.
> 
> Jhilahd




Enjoy Jilahad, as long as one is named Steve and the other Gorak!
Actually, I'll post the ida on Monte's board, for the enjoyment of all.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2003)

Steve, yes I'd allow the Peaceful Mage feat to apply to runes.  As for Greenbond, I'd say you'd only have the Complex and Exotic Plant and Positive Energy spells for your Greenbond levels.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 8, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Steve, yes I'd allow the Peaceful Mage feat to apply to runes.  As for Greenbond, I'd say you'd only have the Complex and Exotic Plant and Positive Energy spells for your Greenbond levels.




Kewl! That's fair. The greenbond thing was worth asking, but I must admit that I was suprised when I saw on Monte's boards people arguying that you can get P+PE exotic spells with only 1 level of GB.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2003)

Eh, generally if is sounds too good to be true, it usually is.  Technically you probably shouldn't be allowed to apply feats to runes, but I don't mind with the Peaceful Mage feat.  I'd probably allow it on others on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 8, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> How about this concept: a set of Human twins, born with a degenerative Human disease (congenital, and there is no cure / or we're too poor to have someone cure us / or we have evil/nasty parents and no one wants to help us). We're both in our late teens, and things are going downhill (i.e. we're going to die soon).
> (liberal edit for space-saving)
> My character will view the Mojh transformation as a good thing, but he won't necessarily venerate dragons. He'll appreciate usefulness of the transformation as a means to acheive goals.
> Steve Gorak




Sounds cool Gorak.  I really like the congenital disease idea.  I'll split the difference of my two ideas and go for a mojh akashic, possibly with mojh or runethane class levels as well.  To add a little flavor, let's say that our characters faced some opposition, especially from the giant hierarchy in their pursuit of mojh-dom.  You seem to be building your character around a very friendly, well adjusted archetype (with the peaceful mage feat and possible greenbond levels).  My character, on the other hand, is more bitter about the opposition he faced.  While he still sees the mojh transformation as practical like his brother does (not as some veneration of dramojh), he isn't nearly as willing to turn the other cheek to those that look down upon him as a mojh.  He is particularly resentful of giants, seeing their paternal aristocracy as hypocritical and no better than the dramojh.  
Let me know what you think.
-Mark


----------



## garyh (Nov 8, 2003)

Great ideas on the mojh brothers!  Nice stuff.


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 8, 2003)

FaenFriend.... I was looking over your character.  I didn't look too carefully, but I did notice that you forgot about synergy bonuses on your skill bonuses.  For example, the fact that you have 5 or more ranks in tumble means you get a +2 on balance check.  Go through the skills section and look under the "special" heading of any skill that you have 5+ ranks in to see if you missed any other synergies. 
Also, it's my general suggestion that you not spread out your skill points so much.  It's not necessary to max out every skill, but I find it is preferable to be highly-skilled at fewer things than to have a ton of skills you are so-so with.  This is especially true in a large adventuring party like ours, where there is a good chance at least one PC will be an expert at any given skill.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 8, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Sounds cool Gorak.  I really like the congenital disease idea.  I'll split the difference of my two ideas and go for a mojh akashic, possibly with mojh or runethane class levels as well.  To add a little flavor, let's say that our characters faced some opposition, especially from the giant hierarchy in their pursuit of mojh-dom.  You seem to be building your character around a very friendly, well adjusted archetype (with the peaceful mage feat and possible greenbond levels).  My character, on the other hand, is more bitter about the opposition he faced.  While he still sees the mojh transformation as practical like his brother does (not as some veneration of dramojh), he isn't nearly as willing to turn the other cheek to those that look down upon him as a mojh.  He is particularly resentful of giants, seeing their paternal aristocracy as hypocritical and no better than the dramojh.
> Let me know what you think.
> -Mark




mpickett81, that's a great idea. It's also going to help me avoid having a "goodie two shoe" character. I'll be friendly, but I'll believe that it's time humans do their own things. I'll also have good knowledge of ancient history, and will desire the creation of autonomous human kingdoms.

OK, so lets say our family works for the Giants in city X, and are loyal to them. Our father could have been a medium level administrator, a warrior in their army. This could explain where the family got the funds to have 2 kids get their education (Runethane & Akashik). When the two of us found out about the transformation, the family wasn't open to the idea (imagine if you had a dying son, and the only way to save him was to transform him in a giant lizard), but being part of the family, they felt it was the better of the two evils (a lizard son is better than a dead son). 

The giants hyerarchy (bosses, business partners, etc) however, were completely opposed to the idea, seing the ritual as something of great evil that would transform us in the embodiment of ancient demonic oppresors. They could have threatened to banish the family from the city (or something like that), if we went ahead with the ritual. I think we need to work on the story of the threat and what means they took to stop us: imagine, two sons of a human that works for giants, transforming themselves into something many giants died to eradicate!

In order to save the family from this shame/torment, we could have fled, or even better yet, we could have faked our funerals to avoid the ire of the giants   

Of course, this doesn't mean the family accepted our transformation entirely. We could have gone to visit them after the ritual (during the night, of course), and there could have been a sceen: mom crying, pops renouncing his lizard sons, the kid sister completely freaking out, the dog barking like crazy... Anyways, you get the picture.

Also, How old do you want to be? I have a problem with the starting age of 60. It's way too old. I was thinking more of late teens or early twenties (if the DM is ok with this, of course). Do you have a preference?

Hey, I love where this is going!  

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 9, 2003)

Some more good ideas Gorak.  I should have my character posted pretty soon.  I agree on the starting age issue.  It seems to me that a mojh should be able to have a starting age as young as any human's starting age, for obvious reason.  Early 20's seems to fit our backstory better.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 9, 2003)

*My character is up!*

OK, it's a work in progress, but a good chunk of work has been bone.

Question for the DM: Do Mojh levels stack with runethane levels for Rune effects.

For Example, will my rune of conjuring create a creature that's going to be present for 3 rounds, or 2 rounds (I'm a Runethane 2, Mojh 1). If not, I may drop the Mojh level. If yes, I'll keep it, and probably take a few additional Mojh levels during my career.

Thanks and cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes, I'd rule that mojh levels stack for the purposes of runes.  I'd also be willing to go with the idea that you both are very, very young mojh.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 10, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Yes, I'd rule that mojh levels stack for the purposes of runes.  I'd also be willing to go with the idea that you both are very, very young mojh.




Sweeetttt!!!  
That's awesome, thanks a lot Ray!

Would you happen to have a preference or a recommendation for the city we (the Mojh twins) originally come from? I'd figure that two bright boys from a nice and loyal human family, wanting to transform to get better, not being allowed, and "dying" because of it (i.e. we faked our funerals to undergo the transformation), would create a bit of a stir in the town/city where we live. People tend to remember by things like that (reactions could range from: oh, they were such nice boys to: damn Giants!). It would be easy for us to be  solicited by human separatists/extremists.

Personally, I've actually chosen my feats so I can inflict a decent a mount of damage for my level, but without killing anybody. So, I/we cold have participated in Separatist's activities (to get to level 3), or we got our experience somewhere else, and this is a seed for the future. 

Anyways, any feedback is appreciated.
Thanks and cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 10, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> FaenFriend.... I was looking over your character.  I didn't look too carefully, but I did notice that you forgot about synergy bonuses on your skill bonuses.  For example, the fact that you have 5 or more ranks in tumble means you get a +2 on balance check.  Go through the skills section and look under the "special" heading of any skill that you have 5+ ranks in to see if you missed any other synergies.
> Also, it's my general suggestion that you not spread out your skill points so much.  It's not necessary to max out every skill, but I find it is preferable to be highly-skilled at fewer things than to have a ton of skills you are so-so with.  This is especially true in a large adventuring party like ours, where there is a good chance at least one PC will be an expert at any given skill.




Thanks mpickett!  Somehow, synergy bonuses just completely skipped my mind.  After taking a look at what bonuses I would receive, I switched around my skills a bit.  Looking over everyone else so far, it seems that we'll be pretty good at bluff/diplomacy/sense motive!

Does anyone have any suggestions for what (magical) features I could add to a whip?  I'm more interested in using my whip disarm/trip than for causing damage, of course.  But would it be possible to create a whip that caused elemental or energy damage when it successfully tripped someone?  This would represent, say, the lashing pain of a fiery whip wrapping around someone's leg.  (Run Gandalf, run!)

Everyone's characters are looking really cool.  I think we'll have a really interesting party for this game.

FaenFriend


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 10, 2003)

I like the characters so far.  FaenFriend made the point that some of the skills we're taking are repeatedly seen from PC to PC.  Because of the size of the party, it might be wise to go through and make sure we have at least one PC who excels at any skill.  Of course, many skills are useful if several PCs have them (e.g. sneak, spot, bluff, among others).  Others, however, only really need to be covered by one or two PCs.  If someone in the party has a +10 in disable device or open lock, it's not very useful to have someone else with a +4 in the same skill.  Please don't think I'm trying to force people to take certain skills.  Rather, this will give players a chance to drop some utilitarian skills they thought were necessary for the party in exchange for a more flavorful skill they just thought would be cool to have.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2003)

FaenFriend, while the idea of a fiery whip is quite cool, that would require at least a +2 equivalent weapon (+1 because all magical weapons must have that, plus the _flaming_ quality, which is equal to another +1) and thus would have a price tag of 8,000gp plus the cost of a masterwork whip.  So, no joy of that, but there might be some other ways.  I'll think on it.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Nov 10, 2003)

*Questions...*

Hey Ray!

I have put a rough draft of my magister into the rogues gallery, could you please check it out? RL is interfering with gaming at the moment, so it is quite possible, there are many mistakes in it .)

Thanx!
Dougal


----------



## Tychus (Nov 10, 2003)

In the spirit of spreading around the expertise...

The concept for my giant akashic is something of a psychic/forensic detective.  As such, I intend to focus on information collection (i.e. search, sense motive, appraise) and analysis (knowledge).  There looks to be a fair amount of overlap with what others have already posted.  (For example, I was looking at maxing sense motive, including a feat, which would put me at around +12 or +14).

I'm not entirely happy with the build yet, so I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 10, 2003)

Tychus said:
			
		

> In the spirit of spreading around the expertise...
> 
> The concept for my giant akashic is something of a psychic/forensic detective.  As such, I intend to focus on information collection (i.e. search, sense motive, appraise) and analysis (knowledge).  There looks to be a fair amount of overlap with what others have already posted.  (For example, I was looking at maxing sense motive, including a feat, which would put me at around +12 or +14).
> 
> I'm not entirely happy with the build yet, so I'm open to suggestions.




Hi Tychus (and everbody else) ... I don't have any good suggestions (sorry!) but I do want to remind everyone that our characters won't necessarily know each other.  With this big of a group, it's quite possible that the game might end up consisting of two smaller groups at times, doing different things or in different places.  This will lessen any overlap problems.  But more importantly, I'm sure out expert DM will do some taloring of adventures to give us opportunities to use our skills.  Since this game IS apparently going to have lots of plot, intrigue, etc., it may not be a bad thing if we're all a pack of highly-suspicious liars who can sweet-talk our way in or out of situations.  I wouldn't worry so much about overlap.  Rather, try and find one thing that your character will be able to do well that no one else will be able to do.  For instance, though my character's bluff and sense motive skills may be redundant, his primary abilities as an unfettered will shape his role in the party.  My trippin', whippin', disarmin' and charmin' litorian will probably use bluff in very different ways from the way mojh players might use bluff.  (Did I mention how _vain_ my character is?)  So I guess I do have a suggestion Tychus.  Try to find one area that no one else really excels at.  Make this area your own.  If everything else overlaps, it won't matter much.  Besides, there's only so many skills ... we're bound to have overlap.  And yeah, +14 sense motive would make you downright uncanny.

FaenFriend


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 10, 2003)

Tychus said:
			
		

> In the spirit of spreading around the expertise...
> 
> The concept for my giant akashic is something of a psychic/forensic detective.  As such, I intend to focus on information collection (i.e. search, sense motive, appraise) and analysis (knowledge).  There looks to be a fair amount of overlap with what others have already posted.  (For example, I was looking at maxing sense motive, including a feat, which would put me at around +12 or +14).
> 
> I'm not entirely happy with the build yet, so I'm open to suggestions.




Tychus... It looks like some overlap is going to inevitable, but I second what FaenFriend said.  As akashics, we should make an effort to make sure our PCs really excel at a couple of skills that everyone else is no better than "pretty good" at.  You might want to take a look at my mojh akashic to make sure, but it looks like our two akashics should have fairly different concepts.  My mojh is more interested in infiltration and trickery.  His best skills are bluff, disable device, disguise, forgery, intimidate, open lock, search, sneak, and use magic device... along with a few knowledge skills of course.
So far I don't think I've seen anyone too skilled in appraise or sleight of hand, probably among others.  Once a rough draft of the PCs are down, we could do a little skill swapping if necessary.

FaenFriend... I noticed you had sleight of hand and innuendo down on your class skills.  These skills can't be used untrained (i.e. without ranks) even if you have racial or ability bonuses on the skill.  Go through the skills chapter and see if you put any others down like this.  It should say "trained only" just beneath the skill's header.


----------



## garyh (Nov 11, 2003)

Ray, I think I'm going to bow out of this game.  I've got two others I'm joining now, plus things are getting busy with Living Enworld.  Plus, you've got some alternates in line, and I don't want to keep people from getting their first taste of PbP gaming.  

Good gaming, everyone!  Have fun!


----------



## Tychus (Nov 11, 2003)

I put up the first cut of Lo-Duran in the Rogue's Gallery.

Like others, I'm not sure how to spend my money.  I'll probably invest in some masterwork equipment, including tools and books to improve the relevant skills, but that still leaves a bunch left over.  Other than a bunch of potions of heightened Canny Effort and heightened Bash, I'm not sure what's appropriate...


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 11, 2003)

you guys look like a really interesting group of akashics - I'll enjoy reading how this plays out.

hey, jhilahd, I was looking at your "sheet" in the rogue's gallery.  I could be wrong, but as a human character, shouldn't you have four feats, not only three?  in AU, everyone starts with two, right?  plus one for humans?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2003)

garyh - sorry to see you go, have fun with Living ENWorld!  GoodKingJayIII, you're up!


----------



## Tychus (Nov 12, 2003)

If you missed it, looks like our DM won't be around for the rest of the week:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=68905


----------



## Arden (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi Ray,

Could you add me to the alternate list for this game?  FaenFriend just sent me a link to this thread and I'd love to join up if an opening presents itself.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 13, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> garyh - sorry to see you go, have fun with Living ENWorld!  GoodKingJayIII, you're up!




Hey Ray, I'm here.  Just point me in the direction of where to post my character, and I'll get to it ASAP (likely tomorrow, as I'm currently writing up a short story for class).  Is there a specific type of character you and the party are looking for?

I was leaning towards a Human Akashic, an adventurer-type who enjoys the thrill of travel and investigating a juicy rumor.  I thought I'd eventually pick up a few levels in Unfettered, focus on using a whip, tripping, and disarming people in combat.

Would that help the party out in any way, or is there another niche you all need filled?  I'll play just about anything.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 13, 2003)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Hey Ray, I'm here.  Just point me in the direction of where to post my character, and I'll get to it ASAP (likely tomorrow, as I'm currently writing up a short story for class).  Is there a specific type of character you and the party are looking for?
> 
> I was leaning towards a Human Akashic, an adventurer-type who enjoys the thrill of travel and investigating a juicy rumor.  I thought I'd eventually pick up a few levels in Unfettered, focus on using a whip, tripping, and disarming people in combat.
> 
> Would that help the party out in any way, or is there another niche you all need filled?  I'll play just about anything.




Hi Good King Jay III,

Ray is probably not going to be posting much this week, so I suppose I'll respond.  The gallery of characters is here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1210107#post1210107 

As for character concepts, it seems we think alike.  My character is a litorian unfettered who is focusing on whip, trip, disarm (and skewer).  However, you don't need to let my character stop you.  With two whips, the enemy should be short on weapons and laying on their backs in no time.

Best,

Faen Friend


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 13, 2003)

Jay... just to warn you there are already 3 characters with akashic levels.  I happen to be an akashic/unfettered.  Feel free to make an akashic, but check over the other PCs first to make sure you're concept differs to some degree.  Alternately, it looks like there are races and classes that have not been selected.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Nov 14, 2003)

*Akashics...*

Funny that some people have problems noone wants to play an Akashic in their group...
So we already can have a name for our group - "the Akashic All Stars"   

Apart from that i am sorry my char-creation has had no progress since i posted it - this week work has been hell. But i am sure next week will be better. A nice weekend for you all!

Dougal


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 14, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Jay... just to warn you there are already 3 characters with akashic levels.  I happen to be an akashic/unfettered.  Feel free to make an akashic, but check over the other PCs first to make sure you're concept differs to some degree.  Alternately, it looks like there are races and classes that have not been selected.




Thank's mpickett, that's the kind of answer I was looking for.  If almost everyone has akashic levels, then I don't really see a point in playing an akashic.  However, going over Ray's brief synopsis of the game, it doesn't look like there will be a whole lot of combat, so I'll likely pick a character not entirely focused on combat.  I think I'll be going with the Wood Witch.  I didn't see Witches of any sort in your party, and Wood Witches look like good fun.


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah... I think when everyone saw that our DM was going to focus his game on solving mysteries and character interaction, "akashic" popped into everyone's head.


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Item Suggestions*

I've got over 1100 gp burning a hole in my pocket... if anyone has the Diamond Throne book or the Books of Eldritch Might, I'd greatly appreciate any item suggestions for my mojh akashic 2/unfettered 1


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 15, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> I've got over 1100 gp burning a hole in my pocket... if anyone has the Diamond Throne book or the Books of Eldritch Might, I'd greatly appreciate any item suggestions for my mojh akashic 2/unfettered 1




Well, I'm not sure what exactly you're looking for ... but since Matzerath seems to like disguises, how about this:

Silk Hankerchief of Raiment:  Once per day, the owner of this beautiful, many-hued silk hankerchief can rub it across his brow, allowing him to change his clothing as per the spell _Raiment_.  Cost: 400 gp.  (Twice a day is 800 gp).

I like constant (limited per day), low level spell items like this.  For more ideas, go to http://www.diamondthrone.com/spellsorter.cfm and check out the prices.  Instead of searching for a specific spell, just hit "search" with all the fields at default and you'll get a list of all AU spells, alphabetized and organized by level.

FaenFriend


----------



## Tychus (Nov 15, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> I've got over 1100 gp burning a hole in my pocket... if anyone has the Diamond Throne book or the Books of Eldritch Might, I'd greatly appreciate any item suggestions for my mojh akashic 2/unfettered 1




Here's one from diamondthrone.com that might be appropriate for you:

Dusk Cloak: This dark blue cloak seems to shift and shimmer dully in the gloom. 2/day the user can wrap the cloak around them selves and will it to extend its darkness, blanketing them against prying eyes. It functions as a diminished cloak of darkness for 3 minutes. 
Faint Evocation; Caster Level: 1st; Craft Constant Item, cloak of darkness; Price: 800gp. 

http://www.diamondthrone.com/displaycontent.cfm?iCatId=6&iConID=134


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 16, 2003)

OK, I finished my equipment today. I did it in Excell, and I'm not totally satisfied with the formatting on the thread. I'll work on that, but unless there's a serious problem, my equipment is pretty much all set.

One noteworthy point: I decided to have a closed wagon, with my stuff inside. I got books, and an alchemist's lab. I'm thinking the character can moolight as an alchemist for extra cash, and since it's all in his wagon, he's mobile. The fact that he's a runethane should keep some people out. 

Ray, I assumed a price of 200 gp for a closed wagon with a good lock (35 gp for a regular wagon, 80 gp for a good lock). I hope that's ok. 

Mpikett81, if you want, your caracter can put some of his stuff in my wagon too.
Also, we need to finalize our history. do you have any ideas/suggestions on our home-region?

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 17, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> I decided to have a closed wagon, with my stuff inside. I got books, and an alchemist's lab. I'm thinking the character can moolight as an alchemist for extra cash, and since it's all in his wagon, he's mobile. The fact that he's a runethane should keep some people out.




All I can say is *wow*.  Awesome ideas.  Much better than a silly magic item.

Cheers,

FaenFriend


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2003)

Looking good guys.  I hope to be back up and running by Tuesday or so.  Maybe Monday if I'm lucky.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 17, 2003)

FaenFriend said:
			
		

> All I can say is *wow*.  Awesome ideas.  Much better than a silly magic item.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> FaenFriend




Thanks FaenFriend! Compliments (i.e. ego boosts) are always welcome!  

Steve Gorak


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 17, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Mpikett81, if you want, your caracter can put some of his stuff in my wagon too.
> Also, we need to finalize our history. do you have any ideas/suggestions on our home-region?




Thanks.  I might end up throwing my disguise kit and forgery gear in there.  I got a friend to e-mail me his Diamond Throne netbook (I have a hard copy on order from Amazon, so I'm sure Monte won't mind).  I'll be looking at that tonight for ideas.  Any suggestions you have for backstory are, of course, welcome.  To specify the nature of the disease that nearly killed us... I think it would make the most sense if we said it was a fatal, congenital disease.  
-Mark


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 17, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Thanks FaenFriend! Compliments (i.e. ego boosts) are always welcome!
> 
> Steve Gorak




No problem.  I'm _still_ looking for a way to spend 1000g myself.  I suppose I should just get a masterwork whip and invest the rest in Diamond Throne stocks.   

FaenFriend


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 17, 2003)

FaenFriend said:
			
		

> No problem.  I'm _still_ looking for a way to spend 1000g myself.  I suppose I should just get a masterwork whip and invest the rest in Diamond Throne stocks.
> 
> FaenFriend




Hey FaenFriend,

Here's an idea: 1000 gp is the cost of a house. Ever think about owning property? It's a bit unorthodox, but for a unorthodox Littoran, it might be suiting (and besides, where would he bring those influencable young littoran damsels? To his lovepad, of course ;-)

Anyways, that's just a thought.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 17, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> 1000 gp is the cost of a house.
> Anyways, that's just a thought.




And a good one, at that.  I *like* it.  The only problem I can see is that I don't have the money to furnish it ...

Agracahn would definately need lots of exotic rugs, velvet paintings, and so forth in order to truly feel at home.  Of course, I could always start the game having just purchased the house with pretty much my last coin and now I need some cash, quick, to furnish the thing and keep up my extravagent lifestyle (before all the folks I've been boasting to realize that I'm a sham ...)

What do you think Ray?  If you approve the house and the backstory I just described, I think I'll do it.  

Cheers,
FaenFriend


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Nov 17, 2003)

*1k gp*

Well, 1k gp also is the cost of enchanting clothing with the "damage absorbing"-feature in the Diamond Throne book. This enchantment absorbes the first 10 points of damage you take each day. I quite like that enchantment, i have to say 

But owning a house...good idea 

Dougal


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 17, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I might end up throwing my disguise kit and forgery gear in there.  I got a friend to e-mail me his Diamond Throne netbook (I have a hard copy on order from Amazon, so I'm sure Monte won't mind).  I'll be looking at that tonight for ideas.  Any suggestions you have for backstory are, of course, welcome.  To specify the nature of the disease that nearly killed us... I think it would make the most sense if we said it was a fatal, congenital disease.
> -Mark




Hey mpickett81!

Sure, no problem for the forgery kit. You should get a chest (with possibly a lock), so everything is nice and tidy  

Hey, since we both like forgery, we could also moolight as professional. My "alchemist" store could be a front to our secretive forgery business   

OK, here is what I'm thinking for our history:
- Relatively modest family with head of household that works for the Giants, city/town X.
- Fatal congenital disease started to affect at about age 15. Unknown disease, but every year, we became weaker, and weaker. Also, we could have become disfigured as humans (see why below, also, this could explain why we may not have a 100% exact Mojh physiology (I'm thinking of the things on your head that open when you get mad; I haven thought of anything specific for my character, maybe a weird color or something)).
- The giants refused to help our parents in sending us to a known Mojh enclave at location X. At the begining, the request to the giants was for financial assistance, but the giants not only refused, but started spying on the family to make sure our goal didn't happen. They also intimidated them.
- Faked funeral, so we could disapear without hurting the family. This adds a bit of spice to our story. We need to figure out the details (did we get spare bodies? Since we were disfigured, we had to modify them in some way. Was only our direct tfamily involved, or did we get help. I'm thinking hat The mojh fromthe enclave could have helped us, and the fact that strange lizard-like creatures were walking about in our neck of town could have freaked the giants even more...
- We got transformed/re-awakened. Here we are. Why are we going to the town we'll be starting in? Maybe we heard the forgery business is good there? Maybe I'm looking for a special ingredient for may alchemical formulation. Maybe I want to buy a book from a know alchemy guru there...

Please feel free to amend/add/remove/recommend.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 17, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Looking good guys.  I hope to be back up and running by Tuesday or so.  Maybe Monday if I'm lucky.




Hey Ray,

Since I have alchemy and a lab kit, can I have alchemy related equipment at cost (i.e. 1/3 of price)?

Sorry I have to ask, but I bought a lot of small stuff, mostly for flavor and I'm running low on cash. I'd like to have a few more alchemical things (at least one of each), just so I can say with confidence that I'm an alchemist. We're not talking about a huge amount of gp, because most of my cash has been spent.

If yes, cool. If not, I'll live  
Thanks and cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2003)

Steve, yeah, I'll let you do that.  

As for suggested items for various people, how about some detonations (single use items meant to affect another creature)?  A _sorcerous blast_ detonation is only 750gp.  A _touch of disruption_ is only 75.  _Lesser drain away speed_ will only get you back 300gp.  

An oil of _eldritch armor_ only runs you 75, while _lesser beastskin_ is 300.  

A potion of _water breathing_ is 750, _lesser battle healing_ is 300, and _precise vision is 100gp.

An amulet of spell knowledge for a first level spell is only 1,000gp (lets you access a spell you otherwise wouldn't be able to and use it like you had the spell on your spell list).  

www.diamondthrone.com has had two articles in the past few weeks about unique magic items.  I wrote one, and Erekose13 wrote other.  His is only 2-3 weeks back.  Mine is about 4-5 weeks back._


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 17, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Steve, yeah, I'll let you do that.




SWEET!  
Thanks alot Ray.

Steve GoraK


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 17, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> As for suggested items for various people, how about some detonations (single use items meant to affect another creature)?  A _sorcerous blast_ detonation is only 750gp.  A _touch of disruption_ is only 75.  _Lesser drain away speed_ will only get you back 300gp.  An oil of _eldritch armor_ only runs you 75, while _lesser beastskin_ is 300.




Nice suggestions.  So would a house throw off your plans for the game too much?  If so, I perhaps I will get some of those nifty oils ... though goodness knows what sort of damage they'll do to my fur ...

FaenFriend


----------



## Tychus (Nov 17, 2003)

Nice idea with the wagon, Steve.  My initial concept for Lo-Duran was to make him a military engineer, with a wagon full of construction tools, lumber, and a disassembled ballista.  Now he's more like a CSI; so hopefully you'll give me access to your lab (if we can get past the racial tensions, anyway).

I'll finish my character tonight, I promise!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2003)

While the house is a cool roleplaying idea, there will be some travel involved and I'd hate for your character to be deprived of his base of operations.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 17, 2003)

Tychus said:
			
		

> Nice idea with the wagon, Steve.  My initial concept for Lo-Duran was to make him a military engineer, with a wagon full of construction tools, lumber, and a disassembled ballista.  Now he's more like a CSI; so hopefully you'll give me access to your lab (if we can get past the racial tensions, anyway).
> 
> I'll finish my character tonight, I promise!





Hey Tychus,

I don't see a problem with the lab, if your character has something to teach mine. My character judges people on an individual level. If your cool, your cool. As simple as that. The only rule is if you break it, you pay for it!   

Actually, It'd be nice if others got wagons too. If there's one, what's stopping us from having a bunch? I'd rather not be the only one anyways. People are always more careful with their own things anyways!

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 17, 2003)

I think I am going to have to steal the wagon idea, if that's all right... I had the idea of making my character a journeyman metalsmith of some kind, and the wagon would be perfect for that.  I think an Iron Witch armorsmith would be very fun to play.

Ok... I'm going to start working on my character now.  I hope to have it posted within a day or so... work just doesn't let up, but I'll squeeze it in somewhere, for certain.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 17, 2003)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> I think I am going to have to steal the wagon idea, if that's all right... I had the idea of making my character a journeyman metalsmith of some kind, and the wagon would be perfect for that.  I think an Iron Witch armorsmith would be very fun to play.




Kewl, the bigger the caravan, the better 
Now, we'll be two that won't want to just leave our wagons in the middle of nowhere.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmm, I'm having problems in the RG thread.  I'm trying to copy and paste my char sheet (as I've done many times before) but it won't let me save the message with the new pasted in char sheet -- it keeps saying the message is "too short."  Anyone had this happen before?  I'll keep trying.  Perhaps it's just a bug.

FaenFriend

*EDIT*: Weird.  Works fine now.  Anyway, I decided to upgrade my whip to masterwork and my book to +5 as well as purchasing some throwable grenade type stuff and another 0 level spell item, so I think my character is pretty much down now.

One question, would a masterwork whip give a bonus to trip/disarm attacks, or just attack rolls intended to do damage?


----------



## Tychus (Nov 19, 2003)

It would apply to trip/disarm.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 19, 2003)

I wrapped up Lo-Duran's gear.  The _Elixir of Clarity_ and _Powder of Prowess_ are "potions" of Precise Vision and Heightened Bash, respectively.  The _Arrows of Hindrance_ are lifted from the article on diamondthrone.com.

As for the appearance, personality, and background: I've got it all in my head, and I'll write it up on Wednesday.


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 19, 2003)

Gorak.  I like the stuff you have down for backstory.  I'm still wading through the Diamond Throne, but it looks like we could just make up a town and place it somewhere within the giant dominated areas.  
If we faked our deaths, I'd imagine that we had help from the mojh spellcasters that aided us in our transformation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2003)

mpickett81, go ahead and make up a town if you want.  So few are detailed in the Diamond Throne that I'm trying to flesh it out.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 20, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> mpickett81, go ahead and make up a town if you want.  So few are detailed in the Diamond Throne that I'm trying to flesh it out.




Hey!

Just FYI, I tweaked my character. Instead of being A runethane 2/mojh 1, I'm making him an akashik 2/runethane 1.

I had serious issues with the fact that my non-runethane brother had a higher bonus to his Knowledge(runes) checks than my character. So, call it sibling rivalry, but I needed the bigght score.

This actually has no impact on my caracter concept, and even enhances his sage-like background.

Steve Gorak


----------



## Tychus (Nov 20, 2003)

I think you could have had the highest score before: 6 ranks +4 Int +2 racial = +12 (+14 with book).  As it is now, it looks like you left out your racial bonus; you should have a +16 (+18 with book).

I can't help feeling like my own niche is being whittled away, with half the party taking akashic levels.  Oh well.


----------



## jhilahd (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm not dead yet...

Just overwhelmed with work. So please bear with me. If I can't finish out my character by this weekend, I'll pass my slot off to someone who can dedicate more time. 

I'll keep all of you posted. 

Oh and BTW, I am stealing everyone's character for my RL game. Great bunch of characters!

Jhilahd

PS I should have 4 feats as a human, I was originally running a Giant Iron Witch, had a change of plans and forgot to add the other feat back on, d'oh!!


----------



## jhilahd (Nov 20, 2003)

d'oh didn't realize it double posted. Sorry


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 20, 2003)

I've been toying with the idea of changing my character to a mageblade 3.   No matter what I do, I plan on having my character 100% finished by tomorrow evening (EST).  
By the way, it looks like there are only 6 PCs in the Rogue's Gallery (minus Ray's example).  Aren't there 8 players?  Where are they?


----------



## Tychus (Nov 20, 2003)

I think this is the current state of things:

FaenFriend - Agracahn - Litorian Unfettered 3 (Complete)
Steve Gorak - Urgo'Nangorath - Mohj Runethane 1 Akashic 2 (Complete)
jhilhad - Camris Maal - Human Iron Witch 3 (Needs possessions & background)
mpickett81 - Matzerath - Mohj Akashic 2 Unfettered 1 (Some money to spend; may rework as Mageblade 3)
Dougal DeKree - Arkas the Astounding - Loresong AKashic 1 Magister 2 (Finish possessions and background)
Tychus - Lo-Duran - Giant Akashic 3 (Complete)
NarlethDrider - ???
GoodKingJayIII - ???


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Nov 20, 2003)

Tychus said:
			
		

> I think this is the current state of things:
> 
> FaenFriend - Agracahn - Litorian Unfettered 3 (Complete)
> Steve Gorak - Urgo'Nangorath - Mohj Runethane 1 Akashic 2 (Complete)
> ...




I guess that's correct - i am sorry i keep dragging this on, but just like with Jihilahd, i have so much work to do, i can't even think AU 3 times in a row without being disturbed with some new inconvenience. I will try to Finish Arkas this weekend! (wait, didn't i promise this the last weekend? ahem...)

Dougal


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 20, 2003)

Tychus said:
			
		

> I think you could have had the highest score before: 6 ranks +4 Int +2 racial = +12 (+14 with book).  As it is now, it looks like you left out your racial bonus; you should have a +16 (+18 with book).
> 
> I can't help feeling like my own niche is being whittled away, with half the party taking akashic levels.  Oh well.





Hey Tychus,

I'm open to changing changing mine back to a full runethane.
I understand your situation. I'll re-work my character, and have something for this weekend.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

Well, on the other hand I think the akashic is the most flexible class in the game.  You can make five akashics and have them be wildly different from one another, so I don't think anyone is going to be stealing your thunder too much Tychus.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey, I know it's hard to resist all those skill points! *grin*
And there's such a great return on investment for putting a point into knowledge skills at akashic 2...

What I realized last night is that my 16 Int is only average for this party.  It should be interesting adventuring in a party of supra-geniuses.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

Thusly I expect good tactics and sound judgement from all!


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 20, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Thusly I expect good tactics and sound judgement from all!




Tactics?  Judgement?  Pish!  These are things for those who lack flair, panache, and well-fitted pants.

(sorry, channeled my character there for a moment)

FaenFriend


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 20, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Well, on the other hand I think the akashic is the most flexible class in the game.  You can make five akashics and have them be wildly different from one another, so I don't think anyone is going to be stealing your thunder too much Tychus.




Allright then, I'll keep the Akashik levels!
I like the +16 to Knowledge (runes)   

My equipment is officially all set, unless anyone notes something horribly wrong.
I'm pretty much ready to start.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 21, 2003)

Gorak.  You might want to go over your skills again.  Mojh get a racial bonus to knowledge-runes, not spellcraft.  Probably better for you anyway.  
As far as our backgrounds are concerned, let's say we lived in a small village along the southern banks of the Ghostwash called "Laris."  The town is largely comprised of humans, but a few local sibbecai caught onto our intentions to become mojh and alerted the giants.  Laris is close to De-Shamod (say 35 miles east of the city), so it gets a lot of attention from giants.  

After some internal debate, I'm keeping my character as is.  I like having the skills and I can always pick up another class along the way.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 21, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Gorak.  You might want to go over your skills again.  Mojh get a racial bonus to knowledge-runes, not spellcraft.  Probably better for you anyway.
> As far as our backgrounds are concerned, let's say we lived in a small village along the southern banks of the Ghostwash called "Laris."  The town is largely comprised of humans, but a few local sibbecai caught onto our intentions to become mojh and alerted the giants.  Laris is close to De-Shamod (say 35 miles east of the city), so it gets a lot of attention from giants.
> 
> After some internal debate, I'm keeping my character as is.  I like having the skills and I can always pick up another class along the way.




Thanks mpickett81,

I have all of this on Excel,. and the bonus was on the wrong line.
Laris sounds cool. I like the smaller village idea. Smaller commuity=more outrage   

So, would our parents be just regular people, like farmers? Hey, lets our mother or father be the local pharmacist/alchemist. That would explain why we both have ranks in alchemy and are both damn smart, and weould definitely cause the giants to pay attention to him, since his name would be somewhat known inthe area. Also, the small town's folk would have been freaked out when a lot of cloked lizards started showing up. This would also have attrected the giant's attention.

Now, I'm not too familiar with Mojh strongholds, but we need to determine where we went to for the transformation. I say that we learned about the trasformation ritual, contacted them is some way (maybe by us or our father going to De-Shamod to trade goods). Anyways, they helped us, found 2 bodies modified and masked by magic, we faked our deaths, went to the Mojh stronghold, and voila, here we are.

I think it would be good to figure out why would the Mojh help us. What's in it for them. Do we owe them a favor? Did our father know a Mojh thour adventuring in his youth, and that Mojh owed him a favor (actually, this concept is not bad!). Hey how about this: since the disease is congenital, we already have relatives that know about the trasformation as a cure ,a nd went through the ritual to live. It's like a great family secret: some of us must transform to survive. Sometimes, it skips a generation, and that's what our parents were hoping for (teenage werewolf anyone?   ) Our town could be known as a "hotspot" for mojh, because they often show up there for no "apparent rerason" (i.e. family reunions!). The Giant's started paying attention because of the sheer number of mojh that came to town, before our "funeral". So, the Mojh enclave we went to was actually mostly populated by our kin, and other with the disease (still relatives, but from farther away int he family tree). I think this enclave would be more "balanced" without the whole "mojh are evil" aspect. However, the resentment towards the giants would be ubiquitous, and tangible.I like this one!  

What do you think?

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 22, 2003)

Some good ideas Gorak.  Alternately, some sort of magical disease or curse could exist in the area around our village, which has made a segment of the population ill over the years.  Some of them learned to turn to the mojh as a result.  Perhaps whatever caused our illness is something the giants want to keep hidden, which explains why they payed us so much attention.  I'm not saying the giants caused the disease, but that they are unable to fix it and thus want it covered up.  Perhaps the area is filled with excess negative energy from the time of the dramojh.
I think we should go with the idea of being contacted by other mojh at the time our illness developed (whether these mojh were family or just people from our town, depending on our story.)  Maybe we went with them to their enclave and later left because we were fed up with all their dragon worship.

Ray... I added a ring of safe fall to my inventory and I think i'll save the rest of my money.  Everything about my character is done except for these last few details on the backstory that we're still working on.


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 23, 2003)

Ray... would you consider the battle claw a bladed weapon for purposes of the mageblade's athame?


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm the only one posting in 2 days...  What happened?
Are we assuming NarlethDrider and GoodKingJay are gone for good?  
Aside from a few backstory details, I'm ready to play!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 24, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> I'm the only one posting in 2 days...  What happened?
> Are we assuming NarlethDrider and GoodKingJay are gone for good?
> Aside from a few backstory details, I'm ready to play!





Hey!

Same here, I'm ready to play.
I like your suggestions mpickett81. I think we need Ray's input to give us a bit of a direction. Aside from those history related details, my character is ready.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey guys!  I'm going to do a more detailed update and check up on everyone's characters tomorrow.  If all is square, I'll start the IC post on Monday.  NarlethDrider doesn't seem to be coming back (he still hasn't finished his character for another game of mine he's supposed to be in), but I'm going to e-mail GoodKingJayIII to see if he's still interested.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 24, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Hey guys!  I'm going to do a more detailed update and check up on everyone's characters tomorrow.  If all is square, I'll start the IC post on Monday.  NarlethDrider doesn't seem to be coming back (he still hasn't finished his character for another game of mine he's supposed to be in), but I'm going to e-mail GoodKingJayIII to see if he's still interested.




Hey Ray,

Which game is that? If you need a replacement, please le me know, ok?
 

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 24, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Hey guys!  I'm going to do a more detailed update and check up on everyone's characters tomorrow.  If all is square, I'll start the IC post on Monday.  NarlethDrider doesn't seem to be coming back (he still hasn't finished his character for another game of mine he's supposed to be in), but I'm going to e-mail GoodKingJayIII to see if he's still interested.




Keep in mind that if you need another player, Arden asked to be put on the waiting list somewhere back on page two of the thread.  I game with him RL and can vouch that he should come up with a character fairly quick.  However, I'm not sure how many players you want.

Cheers,

FaenFriend

*Edit:*
And of course, as I just noticed, darkdancer is in line, too.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm still in... or rather, I still *want* to be in.  If you all feel the need to go on without me, no hard feelings.  I've been hit pretty hard with schoolwork and some social things... hence my slowness in building a character... not to mention the fact that I'm really feeling kind of fickle about what I'd like to play.

I'm sorry.  I'd still really like to play, and if you'll still have me, I'd really like that.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 25, 2003)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> I'm still in... or rather, I still *want* to be in.  If you all feel the need to go on without me, no hard feelings.  I've been hit pretty hard with schoolwork and some social things... hence my slowness in building a character... not to mention the fact that I'm really feeling kind of fickle about what I'd like to play.
> 
> I'm sorry.  I'd still really like to play, and if you'll still have me, I'd really like that.




Character's all set.  This should be very interesting...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2003)

Ok, the IC thread is open for business!

In Character Thread

(Arden, I added you as an alternate as well)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 25, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ok, the IC thread is open for business!
> In Character Thread
> (Arden, I added you as an alternate as well)




Definitely Kewl!

OK, Mpickett, we have to decide this together.
I could be there to learn about a new alchemical compound. Since Crafts are big in the city, this wouldn't be too far fetched.
Alternatively, I could just be accompanying you, because you have something special to do there...

To finish our background:
I'd recomned that our parents didn't know about the "family curse" but the mojh were "watching us" from an early age, and contacted us when they felt the timing was right. They helped us with the funeral. Our parents think we died. This makes a nice clean cut.

At the enclave, some mojh worshiped dragons, some didn't. The ones that helped us were are kin, from a few generations ago, and keeped an eye open for cursed kinsmen. The dragon worship wasn't too emphasized, because of the twost to the reason for transforming. We left the enclave, because we wanted to "see and explore the world", because we got a second chance at life.

What do you think?

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 25, 2003)

That works Gorak.  I'd just like to add that we should say something about the curse being a remnant of the dramojh, since that fits the tone of the Diamond Throne well.  It seems like most of the evil things left in the land have something to do with the dramojh.  So, it looks like our background is done.  whew!
As for being in Navael, I agreed to go there with you because I was fed up with the mojh sanctuary.  While you're checking out the alchemical compound, I'm more interested in learning more about the wealth in the nearby crystal fields.  Navael seems better than most cities to Matzerath, since it has a relatively low giant population.  After just a week or so in town, however, he has begun to resent the steward, Ui Narath, who shows obvious favoritism to faen and her own kind.  If something interesting doesn't happen soon, Matzerath will be living with our without his brother.

EDIT:  I changed the pronoun Ray... sorry, typing fast.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2003)

Just as a note, the Steward is female.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 25, 2003)

Quick question ... who is Eryic?  (mentioned in the IC thread) I'm sure I'm missing something obvious ...

Cheers,

FaenFriend

*Edit*

Bah, my bad.  I hadn't seen that that was Jay's character.  Ignore me!


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 25, 2003)

FaenFriend... check the newest post on the rogue's gallery.  That should answer your question.  
EDIT: Ah, I was posting some time between your post and your edit.

Gorak... Should we assume our mojh are staying at one of the local inns?  I'm guessing you're around visiting local libraries and alchemist labs.  I'll probably be wandering the town, trying to pick up on some of the local lore and maybe casing some of the wealthier giant homes for possible robbery.  If that works, I guess we can go ahead and post on the IC thread.  I should have that done some time tonight (EST).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 25, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> That works Gorak.  I'd just like to add that we should say something about the curse being a remnant of the dramojh, since that fits the tone of the Diamond Throne well.  It seems like most of the evil things left in the land have something to do with the dramojh.  So, it looks like our background is done.  whew!
> As for being in Navael, I agreed to go there with you because I was fed up with the mojh sanctuary.  While you're checking out the alchemical compound, I'm more interested in learning more about the wealth in the nearby crystal fields.  Navael seems better than most cities to Matzerath, since it has a relatively low giant population.  After just a week or so in town, however, he has begun to resent the steward, Ui Narath, who shows obvious favoritism to faen and her own kind.  If something interesting doesn't happen soon, Matzerath will be living with our without his brother.
> EDIT:  I changed the pronoun Ray... sorry, typing fast.




I definitely like the idea of the Dramojh as the source of the curse. We can just refer to it as random experimentation on their part.

I'm not too familiar with the DT setting, so I had no idea about the crystal fields. I'm in Navael for some action too! So, I'll be looking around for this new alchemical potion (lets say that it's supposed to smell so good that people become nicer to you ;-) But, I'm looking for some fun, wealth and action. Oh, and knowledge, of course. Some cash would be nice  because I need to increase the size of my library. 

You won't get rifd of your bro that easy!  

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2003)

If anyone needs Inn names, or gallery names, or needs to know the names of any other kind of thing (or type of thing) before they post, let me know.


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 25, 2003)

The crystal fields are exactly what they sound like... a big area of land covered with naturally occurring crystal to the west of Navael.  This doesn't have to play heavily into my character, just an excuse for him to be interested in Navael.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 25, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Gorak... Should we assume our mojh are staying at one of the local inns?  I'm guessing you're around visiting local libraries and alchemist labs.  I'll probably be wandering the town, trying to pick up on some of the local lore and maybe casing some of the wealthier giant homes for possible robbery.  If that works, I guess we can go ahead and post on the IC thread.  I should have that done some time tonight (EST).





Yep, I think that's a good idea. Hey Mpickett81, tell me how close you figure that our characters are to one another? I was picturing that they were going to be partners in crime, having lived something really daunting together.

But, if that's not your spiel, that's cool. I however need to know, so I can act accordingly. If you're open to the partners in crime thing, then I'd like to be prowling through town for some action too.

I'd like to meet, and learn from a master alchemist, but I don't think that will occuppy all of my time (as specially since I don't have the cash and therefore am not paying to be instructed...).

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 26, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> If anyone needs Inn names, or gallery names, or needs to know the names of any other kind of thing (or type of thing) before they post, let me know.




Could you give me the name of a middle-ish class inn ... a place where someone nicely dressed wouldn't be out of place and where fine items are on the menu, yet you don't have to have a royal pedigree to get in.

The name of a snobby gallery would be good, too.  Also, are there any fashion crazes that my character should know about?   

FaenFriend


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 26, 2003)

Gorak... We can be partners in crime, sure.  However, my character seems to be a bit more unscrupulous than your's.  Perhaps you join me in some of my actions, but you aren't always willing to go along with some of my schemes (say, ones that might involve killing someone in cold blood, or times Matzerath might have tried to frame a giant for a crime he committed).  That might be the time you use to study alchemy or magic.  In general, I'd say our characters should be close and willing to back eachother up because of the situations they've been through together.  However, their differing ethics is certain to produce many angry disagreements.

Ray... if the two mojh brothers are going to be acting criminally in Navael, we would want a low cost, unassuming inn, probably on the edge of town, removed from high traffic areas.  A name and some brief info on that would be great before I post.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 26, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> If anyone needs Inn names, or gallery names, or needs to know the names of any other kind of thing (or type of thing) before they post, let me know.




At some point I'd like to work out with you how best to work Lo-Duran's current investigation into the plot.  I left the details of who he's after sketchy so as not to contradict anything you might have planned, but I think it'll need to be fleshed out to continue with that aspect of his story.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 26, 2003)

The more I hear about these mojh brothers, the harder time I have envisioning a reason for them to work with Lo-Duran, and vice versa.  Do you have some redeeming qualities?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 26, 2003)

*Middle-class inns of fine taste*

*Jester's Cap* - A favorite of those appreciating a good laugh and ready wit, the Jester's Cap caters to those who's craft and art extend to words, particularly those of comedy.  The price of admission is a joke or humorous tale.  They tend to serve light foods and light drinks, not carrying hard liquor at all.  Rooms run about 5-10 silvers a night, usually coming with supper.

*The Singing Frog* - This inn caters to those with an eye for taste.  The highest of nobles don't stay here (that privilage goes to the Sun and Moon Inn), but the people that stay here are well above the common cut.  The music is popular, the food briskly spiced, and the conversation sparkling.  Games of chance are often played here, including dicing games.  Here one can engage in the most up-to-date gossip.  People are carefully scrutinized before being allowed to enter, and those that don't seem to be of impecable taste are turned away.

*The Alabaster Fang* - This inn is elegantly carved of a pale wood with a motif of serpants.  Run by a spryte known to follow the path of the staff (magister), a great deal of magically-inclined people stay here.  As most magic requires a goodly expenditure of money, most of the patrons are well-heeled at the least.  The atmosphere here is quiet, and service is often augmented by magical servents.   

*Low-class inns removed from traffic*
There's not too many of those, as most inns tend to be _in_ traffic, but there is one that stands apart from the others.

*The Black Lady* - This quiet and dark inn caters mostly to those that want to be left alone.  While the majority of the criminal population favors the more boisterous Hanged Mule (with its famous ale) or the beautiful women of The Velvet Garden, the Black Lady is for those that don't wish attention.  Nigh-silent whispered conversation is all that's heard here, and almost anything above a loud whisper is frowned upon.  Everyone here pays attention only to themselves.  The place is mostly secluded booths with rough drapes, and tiny, cell-like rooms for rent by the week.  The servers are typically old hands at the craft of theivery or assassination; too old to do it themselves, but skilled enough to foil unwanted attempts at such within the inn.  The place is dimly lit and smells fairly stale.  Food consists of stew, pease porriage, or a relatively decent ale, all for a few coppers a night.


*Galleries*

*Laurel's Hall* - This is the finest gallery in town, the use of which is given as a prize for winning the Sky's Favor festival.  It's currently being used by Naima Neverlash, a loresong faen sculptress that won last year's contest.  Traditionally most winners only use the most prestigious rooms for themselves and rent out the other rooms in the massive gallery for other artists' use.

*Arsto Grelina* - A classy gallery featuring elegant forms of illusion magic contributed by dozens of talented magical artists, the Arsto is on the front of a small magician's school.  It is run by Geilmet Lightclaw, a loresong faen of not unconsiderable magical skill in many areas.

*Songwind* - This gallery consists of a series of small theaters where one can enjoy music of all types at any time of the day.  Run by spryte twins an a giant friend of theirs, this gallery often has long lines waiting to get in.

All of the above galleries require a fee to get in.  

*Fashion Crazes* - The most notable one right now is a fashion for layered clothes in contrasting colors, the top layer with several elaborate cut out patterns to reveal the color of the cloth below.  Some of the more daring have made the second layer their own skin.  

There's also the typical one of the artist's belt.  Most artists wear some kind of soft cloth belt, to which is pinned several small pins indicating their areas of expertise and certifications.  Also any contest that is won confers yet more pins to add to their belt.  The more one has, the more highly one is regarded.  Having a highly decorated belt, whether one is an artist or not, has become quite a fashion statement.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 26, 2003)

Tychus said:
			
		

> The more I hear about these mojh brothers, the harder time I have envisioning a reason for them to work with Lo-Duran, and vice versa.  Do you have some redeeming qualities?




Well, Urgo doesn't dislike individual giants, he just doesn't like their control of the land. If you're a nice giant, and you don't lecture urgo, he won't have a problem with you.

You need to ask his brother though, because his story may be different.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 26, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Middle-class inns of fine taste*
> *The Alabaster Fang* - This inn is elegantly carved of a pale wood with a motif of serpants.  Run by a spryte known to follow the path of the staff (magister), a great deal of magically-inclined people stay here.  As most magic requires a goodly expenditure of money, most of the patrons are well-heeled at the least.  The atmosphere here is quiet, and service is often augmented by magical servents.
> 
> *Low-class inns removed from traffic*
> ...





Hey Mpickett81, these are the two I'd go for. The first one, because Mojh would be accepted, and the second, for obvious reasons. Your choice, I'll follow. Keep in mind that I have a wagon, and I want to make sure that nothing gets stolen. I'd push for the first one (it also adds credibility tot he fact that we don't want trouble, and in your case, this may be helpful).

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 26, 2003)

Ray-

I noticed that my character is not listed.  I wouldn't mind having a few magic items, but frankly I don't know any that would be readily available (I still don't have Diamond Throne).  I know little about the setting, as well.  If you have any recommendations for 2 or 3 minor, useful items I'd appreciate it.  Otherwise, my character sheet is complete.

Edit:  Eryic would also be at the Black Lady.  It sounds like his type of place:  sparse and quiet.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 26, 2003)

Jay, sorry about that listing oversight, I have Eryic listed now.  As for magic items, how about a amulet of spell knowledge for any first level spell?  (That would run you about 1,000gp.)  Those let you add one specific spell to your spells known that you might not otherwise have.  

Also, have you considered some of the spell catalysts listed on page 169 of AU?  Several doses of andrecite, a few good emeralds, or some supercharged elixir might be useful.  And check out the magic items on www.diamondthrone.com too.  There are some listed there that are fairly cheap.

Magic items 1 
Magic items 2 
Magic items 3


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 26, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Jay, sorry about that listing oversight, I have Eryic listed now.  As for magic items, how about a amulet of spell knowledge for any first level spell?  (That would run you about 1,000gp.)  Those let you add one specific spell to your spells known that you might not otherwise have.
> 
> Also, have you considered some of the spell catalysts listed on page 169 of AU?  Several doses of andrecite, a few good emeralds, or some supercharged elixir might be useful.  And check out the magic items on www.diamondthrone.com too.  There are some listed there that are fairly cheap.
> 
> ...




Awesome Ray, thank you very much.  I'll check out those items and let you know about character sheet adjustments.  Also, I added 15 gems for the material component for the electricity template.


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 27, 2003)

First off, I'd just thought I'd note that my lack of a good quality internet connection for the next few days as well as holiday obligations will make it difficult for me to check the boards as often as I had been.  Hopefully, I'll be getting on once a day, though.  On to business...

Gorak...  How about you stay at the Alabaster Fang and I stay at the Black Lady?  That way you have a good place to store your stuff.  However, when we need a place to meet to plan our misdeeds, the Black Lady will give us an opportunity to scheme without people asking what those two mojh are up to.  

Tychus... I understand your concerns with Lo-Duran.  Of the two mojh, my boy Matzerath is bound to create the most trouble for you.  Don't worry, though, he's not the kind of personality that will attack your giant on sight.  Matzerath might scheme against Lo-Duran, but he might also be willing to grudgingly work with him.  This mojh may be a bit of a scoundrel, but he doesn't hurt people indiscriminantly.  In general, we should see this as a roleplaying opportunity, not a reason to rethink our PCs.  I like games where the PCs have differing motives.  

I know I said I'd post on the IC board yesterday, but I guess we're still working some things out.  And since King Jay is the only one to post so far (and with Thanksgiving upon us for those Americans in the group), I figured I'm not in TOO much of a rush.  Nevertheless, I'll have something soon.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey Ray.  Took your advice and grabbed an amulet of spell knowledge (truestrike) and a few spell catalysts.  Thanks for the info.  For now, that's more than enough items for him.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 28, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Gorak...  How about you stay at the Alabaster Fang and I stay at the Black Lady?  That way you have a good place to store your stuff.  However, when we need a place to meet to plan our misdeeds, the Black Lady will give us an opportunity to scheme without people asking what those two mojh are up to.




OK, lets do that. I'll stay at the Alabaster Fang.

Ray, how much per night? I'll be chatting away with other patrons, trying to get a feel of what is going on in town, and what oddities might spark my interest.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 28, 2003)

*Character Sheet changes...*

I've rounded out the bdescription, personality, and history of Eryic's character a bit more.  It is basically the same, but I have filled in some crucial holes, some of which help explain why he is the way he is.

I won't lie Ray:  with two mojh and a giant, Eryic is going to be a tough customer to bring into the party.  I don't want to make your job impossible, trust me.  I just want a fun roleplaying experience.      I thought of this character on a whim.  I really like him, and I hope he's ok with you Ray.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2003)

Jay, yup Eryic looks fine...  How's everyone else doing?  We have like 8 people in this party and only 3 posts on the IC thread...


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 30, 2003)

yeah... where is everyone?


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 1, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Jay, yup Eryic looks fine...  How's everyone else doing?  We have like 8 people in this party and only 3 posts on the IC thread...




Sorry!  I've been out of town and haven't had time to do a nice big post like I've been planning.  I should get one up tonight.  I imagine that other folks will be trickling back onto the boards soon from Thanksgiving.

Cheers,

FaenFriend


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 2, 2003)

Allright, my post is up, sorry for the delay.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Tychus (Dec 2, 2003)

Has anyone else found the site really slow in the last week or so?  Half the time my connection times out before the page loads.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 3, 2003)

Ray... What are you planning to do about the status of the game?  It seems to me that NarlethDrider is certainly a lost cause at this point... and jhilahd hasn't been heard from either.  Everyone else has done their first IC post.  Are we just going to continue from here or are you going to open the game up to new players?

Tychus... yeah, the connection has been really slow.  One time a few days ago, I spent 15 minutes writing a post, only to get some message about the site being temporarily shut down to try to work out the problems.


----------



## jhilahd (Dec 3, 2003)

Gentlemen,

As bad as I want to play. I cannot. The real world is got me by the proverbial neck and is not letting up. 

I barely have time to think about my own game, let alone one I would actually get to play in. 

I appreciate your patience. But I have to withdraw my slot in the game. Give it to another player who will make the story come alive.

Thanks again,

Jhilahd


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 3, 2003)

I'll be doing an update tomorrow, as it seems Narleth is never coming back and jhilahd's busy.  Sorry to see you go bro!

Update Wednesday.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok, I said update Wednesday, and I lied.

I have the largest paper of my life due by Saturday (15-20 pages with 30 sources), the revision of a lesson plan, homework for two different classes, and two more papers (10 pages) and a classroom analysis due by Friday, but the sooner the better.  I honestly should not be posting now, as I'm going to be pulling consecutive all-nighters to even contemplate getting this done.  I apologize to you guys, but after this week, I should be able to post again, as Finals week should be a breeze compared to this.  

Sorry for the delay, and I will try to post again when I'm able.


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 4, 2003)

Sounds about like my schedule.  Good luck and see you on the other side of finals season.

FaenFriend


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 4, 2003)

No problem Ray.  I'm a recent graduate, so i know how it can be.  My roommate, who's still in school, was up all last night writing a paper... it's that time of year.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

Steve, the Fang charges two gold a night, including supper in the deal.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 8, 2003)

Just letting everyone know that I'm still around.  The thread has been so inactive.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

Ok, the update is up!!!


----------



## Tychus (Dec 8, 2003)

Hmm... What would be the proper way to address a Steward?

-By name?
-Sir/Madame?
-Steward?
-Other Honorific (i.e. Your Honor)?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

Steward or Se-Garam in the giant tongue (though it is often used by non-giants) is the appropirate address.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 10, 2003)

Gorak and Dougal... Where are you guys?  We need to get the pace of this game back on track.  Hurry up and post on the IC thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2003)

If they don't post by, say, this evening after my face-to-face game I'll just continue on by responding to you guys.  That's what I do with my other games.  If you don't respond, then I assume your character just chills while the rest play.


----------



## Tychus (Dec 10, 2003)

I was wondering about that.  Especially when we're split up, and in the middle of conversations, it doesn't seem like progress our individual threads very far on our own.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Dec 12, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Gorak and Dougal... Where are you guys?  We need to get the pace of this game back on track.  Hurry up and post on the IC thread.




hey there...i was sent abroad very abruptly. Sorry about the delay. Do bosses in your companies behave like they got rabies everytime a new year approaches, too? Do this and that and that and have it done yesterday...it sucks. ok, enough rambling, i posted a little widget.

Dougal


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 18, 2003)

Ray... At this point, can we post more than once in between your posts... or do you need to give us an update before we can post again.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 18, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Ray... At this point, can we post more than once in between your posts... or do you need to give us an update before we can post again.




Hey Mpickett81,

I thik it would be ok to role play between the two of us. We need to figure out what we want to do. Also, I think it would be a good idea to do this to maintain a healthy pace of posts. I check the boards every day now and want to keep the story moving.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2003)

You guys can talk amongst yourselves IC all you want.  I'm just in a finals crunch and can't update today.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 18, 2003)

I agree Gorak... I'll have a post down today.  I think posting is down across the boards lately, however, since a lot of members are university students and it's finals time.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 19, 2003)

Ray... How many days until the festival in our game?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2003)

You have 7 days from today, if I remember correctly.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 19, 2003)

thanks.  i know you said that in the first IC post, but i thought maybe a day had passed


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 19, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> thanks.  i know you said that in the first IC post, but i thought maybe a day had passed




I was gonna ask exactly the same question  
Cheers!

Steve Gorak


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2003)

Nope, it's still the same day as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Tychus (Dec 28, 2003)

I've been out of town...  I'll jump back in before the weekend is out.


----------



## mpickett81 (Jan 6, 2004)

OK, I'm still around... but what's going on?  The IC thread has been dead for quite a while.  I'm still game for playing, but I'm not in the position to be writing a new IC post, since I my PC has nothing to reply to.  Are people still away for the holidays?  Is this game over?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 6, 2004)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> OK, I'm still around... but what's going on?  The IC thread has been dead for quite a while.  I'm still game for playing, but I'm not in the position to be writing a new IC post, since I my PC has nothing to reply to.  Are people still away for the holidays?  Is this game over?




Hey!

I'm around too, and I'm the same situation as you Mpickett81.
I hope the game is still on.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 6, 2004)

The game is still on, I've just been rather busy during my winter break here.  I'm sorry for the slow pace, I've just been running around like a headless chicken trying to get stuff done.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

Ok, Steve Gorak and mpickett81 I'm a little confused as to what your characters are up to next.  If I'm reading everything right you guys were just quietly discussing something amongst yourselves, and I have nothing to move forward for you.  Are you guys rejoining Soen and Pai?  Going off on your own to look stuff up?  Or what?  I think I've missed what your next action is and I appologize.

Also, Tychus, are you still with us?  I haven't seen a post from you since the 13th of Dec.  

And Dougal DeKree, I haven't seen you since the 15th.  What's the buzz?


----------



## mpickett81 (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm a little unsure as what to do next, as our characters (mine and Gorak's) don't have a lot of information to go on.  I was the last one to talk, so I was waiting for a reply from Steve Gorak.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, Steve Gorak and mpickett81 I'm a little confused as to what your characters are up to next.  If I'm reading everything right you guys were just quietly discussing something amongst yourselves, and I have nothing to move forward for you.  Are you guys rejoining Soen and Pai?  Going off on your own to look stuff up?  Or what?  I think I've missed what your next action is and I appologize.




yeah, Mpickett81, what do we do.
We're basically in an inn, chatting, so we should decide on doing something.
I think that to begin with, we should at least stick with the faen, they seem to be more aware of what is going on. I'd even be open to leaving with them to got o the mountains...
What do you think?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Tychus (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been out of town and have had some weather related obstacles.  I'll update today.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey folks,

I'm sorry to do this, but I think I'm going to have to bow out of this game.  My interest has waned, and I'm just bogging you down by not keeping up.

If my replacement wants to play Lo-Duran I have no problem with that.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok, sorry to see you go Tychus.  

darkdancer and Arden, you get first crack at this slot, and then dragonkin if either of you two don't want it.


----------



## Arden (Jan 13, 2004)

Sure, I'll jump in.  I'll go take a look at the existing PCs before I come up with a character concept.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 13, 2004)

Okiday, post your character for approval when you're ready.


----------



## Arden (Jan 14, 2004)

I think I'd like to play a human mageblade.  I'll post stats and a background tomorrow, if that's okay--I didn't get a chance to do it tonight.


----------



## mpickett81 (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry about my posting inconsistency.  I just got a new full time job, but I'm also in the process of looking for a better job and looking at grad schools.  

Steve Gorak:  We might as well stick with the faen.  Go ahead and make the next move and I'll follow up soon, I promise.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Jan 15, 2004)

> And Dougal DeKree, I haven't seen you since the 15th. What's the buzz?




Hi! The buzz: I do promotion&training for a product for the automotive industry as a one-man-show...worldwide. This sadly interferes with gaming sometimes  Sorry about the gap i had but it should clear up anytime now. Just posted something and will try to keep up from now on. Cheers!
Dougal


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2004)

Excellent, it's good to have you back.  

On a different note, how's everyone liking the game so far?  I know it's kinda slow, but I'm hoping for quality if I can't deliver quantity.  Is there anything you like?  Don't like?  Want to see more of?  Want to see less of?


----------



## mpickett81 (Jan 23, 2004)

Isida... I like the tone of the campaign... you seem to be capture the feel of AU really well.  Your writing is also a notch above most DMs.  However, I do feel like my character is without much motivation at the moment.  I like some open-endedness to a campaign, but at the beginning I usually feel like I need a little push.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2004)

Jay, there's no litorian currently at the meeting with Quelsa.  Arkas is a faen.  Just a point of info.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Feb 16, 2004)

Lol... I'm such a goof.  Sorry, I'll edit that.  It's just one of those days...


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 17, 2004)

Anyone know what happened to FaenFriend?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 17, 2004)

Not sure.  I'll e-mail him.


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 26, 2004)

Anything from FaenFriend yet?  The IC thread seems to be moving rather slowly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 26, 2004)

I don't know what's up with FaenFriend, but I'm just going to NPC him for the time being and move the thread along here in a bit.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey, just a short note, i wanted to change my spell-selection, but had forgotten to look up spells in my book each time i came home. I will do my best to think of it today and the post something. Still with you!

Dougal


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 20, 2004)

Sorry I'm always complaining about this, but where is everybody?  I, for one, am really enjoying this game... but some of my fellow players seem to have disappeared.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 20, 2004)

I dunno.  I'll update, but then I'm going to e-mail the crew and see what's going on.


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 21, 2004)

cool.  Have you looked at Legacy of the Dragons yet, Isida?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 21, 2004)

Look at it?  I own it, and I'm a contributing author!    I wrote Vo-Tarran, the Giant Unfettered NPC.  

But I'm totally digging the monsters.  You'll probably see one or more around this game when the time is right...


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 22, 2004)

Isida, Eryic has the feat Weapon Focus (longsword).  I've seen a lot of people use the WF (witchblade) feat recently.  Had I known about the idea, I would've asked about it before.  I was wondering if you'd allow this, and if so, would it be possible to change the feat to Weapon Focus (witchblade)?  It makes a lot more sense with the character, but I see some of the potential problems with it (mainly, too much diversity in weapon choices).  Nevertheless, I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 22, 2004)

Hmm...  Yeah, go ahead.  You're only using for your manifestation, not all the other weapons, so that's cool with me.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 23, 2004)

Cool, thanks!   If you like, we could treat it as a "semi-ceremonial" feat that didn't require a truename, but required a cost similar to a Ceremony's in order to enchant the supernatural weapon.  Sort of like a weird splicing of weapon focus and bonded item.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

*Poke.*  Where'd everybody go?


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Poke.*




*Squeak.*  Posted a day or two ago.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, you posted, and I indeed saw you, but I was wondering where everybody else went...  Ah well, I will try to be updating here today.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 28, 2004)

I figured, just making sure you knew it was there.  Dunno where everyone else went though...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey guys, I've posted and updated, but no one seems to be doing anything.  Are you waiting for something else to happen, is RL getting in the way, or is this game not going well for you?  Please let me know, as if people aren't enjoying this game, I can attempt to change it.  Either that, or I'm going to re-open recruiting and contact the alternates.  I just want to know so that I'm not left hanging for weeks at a time.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I've posted and updated, but no one seems to be doing anything.  Are you waiting for something else to happen, is RL getting in the way, or is this game not going well for you?  Please let me know, as if people aren't enjoying this game, I can attempt to change it.  Either that, or I'm going to re-open recruiting and contact the alternates.  I just want to know so that I'm not left hanging for weeks at a time.




Hey Isida!

I like the campaign the way it's going, but there's really nothing my character can do right now. It seems that the action is "witch focused", and the abilities of my Mojh Akashik/runethane are somewhat useless, for the moment. I built an intrigue oriented character (high ranks in bluff, forgery, and knowledge skills) and its low strenght and low attack bonus don't really help in combat oriented situations...

Take the situation right now: the elemental is chatting with the witch (actually, they're communicating telepathically, if I'm not mistaken, so the two are immobile, next to one another). The blind faen is safe, the elemental is next to the witch, but it's not attacking, so, my character is waiting to see what happens. 

If you prefer, I can write this in the game thread. I check for updates daily (except during the weekends) so when and if my character can act, I'll be one of the first ones to post.

Now, if you feel that my character is unsuitable, please let me know.

Cheers 

SG


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm here.  I was suddenly and surprisingly very busy for the past several days.  Sorry about neglecting the game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2004)

Cool, I just wanted to make sure everyone hadn't died or caught on fire or been swallowed by a whale or something.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2004)

Dougal - You haven't posted in over three weeks, are you still game?

In addition, I'm recruiting again.  If anyone wants to take over Faen Friend's character Agracahn, the vain litorian unfettered, it might be an easy way to get into AU.  Alternately I have two NPCs, Pai the faen magister and Soen the spryte champion of magic.  I haven't statted them out yet, and if anyone wants to, then could take them.  At this juncture in time it's going to be a bit hard to introduce totally new characters, but I can try to swing it if people don't want to take over someone else's character or don't want to stat out the current NPCs.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Dougal - You haven't posted in over three weeks, are you still game?
> 
> In addition, I'm recruiting again.  If anyone wants to take over Faen Friend's character Agracahn, the vain litorian unfettered, it might be an easy way to get into AU.  Alternately I have two NPCs, Pai the faen magister and Soen the spryte champion of magic.  I haven't statted them out yet, and if anyone wants to, then could take them.  At this juncture in time it's going to be a bit hard to introduce totally new characters, but I can try to swing it if people don't want to take over someone else's character or don't want to stat out the current NPCs.




I'd be interested in taking over Agracahn.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2004)

You got it Paxus.  Jump in when you're ready.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2004)

oh this is entirely too tempting.  this is one of the only AU games that I am not in  if you'll have me in yet another of your games Holly, I'll take Pai.  I have been reading your game since you started and while I will have to catch up again I'd like to have a go at it.  

For people who are not really swimming in games like I am I will gladly give up any spot.  Just go ahead and post your interest.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2004)

If no one else steps up, you have Pai, Erekose.  I'm always glad to have you in my games.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2004)

Okay cool, I'll start working on my version of Pai. Any requirements on him than posted in your opening post for this thread? (3rd level, 2700gp, quickling faen magister with Energy Mage (Cold)).  Oh and while I am not sure about specifics is the BoHM2 open as well?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2004)

Well, as I don't have that book yet I can't open anything up for BoHM2.  I blame my college budget.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2004)

If Dougal doesn't respond by Thursday, I'm going to either open up his character for another person or allow someone else to make a new character to take his place.  If someone wants to make a character from the faen the party just found, they could do that to replace Arakas if Dougal doesn't come back/someone doesn't take over that character.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 10, 2004)

I'd be interested if you can't find anyone else.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

Cool.  I'll put you on the list.  Would you want to make Soen, take over Arkas if Dougal doesn't show up, or make your own character?


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 11, 2004)

I'll take over Soen, if thats ok. Could you tell me about his appearance, items, etc...I know he is something of a dagger fighter.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2004)

I have put up Pai in the RG. Let me know if there is anything wrong with his sheet. I tried to mine for anything on his description as well as spells and items that he has and has used.  Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

Pai looks great Erekose, leap in whenever you're ready.

If I don't get responses from everyone else by tomorrow I'm advancing the plot ready or not!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

CK, Soen is pretty much how you want to make him.  He's a third level champion of magic, a spryte, and uses daggers.  Everything else is up to you, as I want to give you as much freedom as possible.

And if I don't get a response from Dougal by the end of the week (Friday) I'm opening up Arkas for someone else to play.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

Cool, I'll make my first post for Pai today


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

CK - Soen looks pretty good, you can finish him as we go along but you can start posting anytime!

Notice for all my current players: I'm instituting a new policy for all of my games. If someone doesn't post for over three days and they are holding up the game because of it, I will NPC your player until you return (and you can immediately take up the reins agan). Absence for two weeks without prior notice means I bring in an alternate to take over your character (and they are allowed to make changes to them) or I bring in an entirely new player and character. 

If we're in a closed environment and someone wants to bring in a new character, I reserve the right to have your character wander off, lose interest, take a new job, switch sides, or even kill them in order to keep the game moving. I do not want to have to play three abandoned PCs, so I will probably find a way to remove them from the party at the first available opportunity. 

Please, please, please e-mail me if you realize you haven't posted in several days and real life is keeping you busy. I'd rather know that someone has had a hectic day at work than they found my game boring and quit. And if you find my games boring or confusing, please e-mail me to express your concerns. I'd hate for anyone to be bored playing my games.

I'm instituting this policy for the health of my games and am sincerely not trying to annoy anyone, so no one take it personally!


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 17, 2004)

Sorry bout that. I will finish today, and start posting. I wasn't sure I should post till finished.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 18, 2004)

Isida and the rest of the gang - sorry for the lag in posts.  Seems like a whole new crew has joined.  I feel that I'm really holding this game up b/c of posting lag, hence Isida NPCing Eryic from time to time.  I'd hate to drop out of the game but I really don't want to hinder its progress either.

If you'd like me to pull out Isida I'd understand, with no hard feelings.  I'd like to keep playing but I'm not sure if I'll be able to keep up with the speed of it.  The games started off slow and now they're beginning to pick up rather quickly.  So Isida if you need me out of the game, let me know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2004)

Well, even if you can't post as often as the others Jay (and I do want to keep you), could you give me some guidance or otherwise on how to NPC your characters (both here and in For the Greater Good) if something comes up while you're away?  That way we can reach some kind of compromise.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Ok, it seems as if the rest of the original players have abandoned this game.  Under my new policy this means that I get to replace their players.  I need someone to play their characters, though they are allowed to make changes to thier personalities, feats, skills, items, and even classes to a certain extent.  Since this is a "closed environment" game I can't do entirely new characters at this point, sorry.  

Here's the Rogue's Gallery:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=68516

I need replacement players for Urgo'Nangoroth the Mojh (Mohj Runethane 1/ Akashic 2), his brother Matzerath (Mojh Akashic 2/ Unfettered 1), and Arkas the Astounding (Male Loresong Akashic 1/Magister 2).  Who's game?


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 19, 2004)

I'd definitely like to keep playing both of those campaigns.  For here, I'll stick with advice for Eryic.

He's trying to control his inner turmoil based on Quelsa's words and the interesting group he's found himself stuck with.  However, he's still pretty hotheaded and prone to outbursts of impatience and anger.  He might almost border on unpredictability.  However, if he continues to spend a lot of time with the current party and, depending on what kind of actions they take, he should be shifting gradually towards a more level-headed and thoughtful approach.  He's especially inclined to listen to these wind spirits and, because he has spoken with one already, he may be more inclined to try and reason with others as well.

I'll add a post for tonight and do my best to keep up.  I'm really enjoying the games and would be happy to keep playing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Cool Jay, that does help.  Would you like to do a similar NPCing guide for Sir Staeven as well?  That would help.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2004)

Isida, did you want to perhaps advertise the open spots over on Monte's boards.  Might get a good responce from AU players over there.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> CK - Soen looks pretty good, you can finish him as we go along but you can start posting anytime!
> 
> Notice for all my current players: I'm instituting a new policy for all of my games. If someone doesn't post for over three days and they are holding up the game because of it, I will NPC your player until you return (and you can immediately take up the reins agan). Absence for two weeks without prior notice means I bring in an alternate to take over your character (and they are allowed to make changes to them) or I bring in an entirely new player and character.
> 
> ...




Hey Isida!

I Saw your post on Montecook.com

I just want you to knoe that RL is definitely getting int he way these days. I expect things to be hectick for another month or so (intensive classes + full time job = bad for online games)

So, I want you to know that I think your games rock, but I understant that you have to do what is best for the game, and open up my character to someone else. Hopefully, I'll be able to play in the future.

Thanks for everything, and cheers!

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

That's cool SG, I just didn't know what was going on and this game was going so slowly I was afraid it was going to die, so... yeah.  But if things get better in the future, I'd be happy to have you in one of my games.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 20, 2004)

Sorry about the double post!

SG


----------



## dead_radish (May 21, 2004)

*waves*

Greetings - I'm stepping in to take over Matzerath, just as an fyi. 

Gorak - if you had anything interesting going on, lemme know - imperium@freeshell.org


----------



## Erekose13 (May 21, 2004)

'lo DR, glad to see you join us here too


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> That's cool SG, I just didn't know what was going on and this game was going so slowly I was afraid it was going to die, so... yeah.  But if things get better in the future, I'd be happy to have you in one of my games.




Thanks Isida, I'll definitely remember that!
 

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Clonz (May 21, 2004)

Hi Isida, I'm interested in playing Urgo'Nangoroth.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Hey Clonz, go ahead and take a look over him in the Rogue's Gallery, make any changes you want (skills, feats, items), repost the character to your specifications in the Rogue's Gallery, then jump on in!


----------



## SeanWeasley (May 21, 2004)

*Arkas the Astounding*

Hi. Is Arkas the Astounding still available? And am I free to make him all magister if I so choose? (Though I might not.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Yes Arakas is still available, and yes you can make him all magister.  

Also, anyone taking over a character can re-write history, personality, or whatever else he pleases.  Once you get him to your specifications, repost him, and then leap in the IC thread.


----------



## SeanWeasley (May 24, 2004)

*Changes Approved?*

I posted the new Arkas, Arkas the Brown (a.k.a. Arkas the Astounding). He is now an Akashic 2/Runethane 1 with a forester type build. His riding dog has become a boar (I doubled the price of a riding dog to cover the cost). 

Arkas will apply a _Rune of Armor_ to himself every hour on the hour except when he is sleeping. In combat, he will avoid melee and try to use his bow as much as possible, enhancing his ranged attack with the _Seeker _ spell from time to time. 

Please let me know if he is acceptable and what changes, if any, you wish me to make. Also, I need to know what my boar is allowed to do in combat. Then I will begin posting. Thanks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

That sounds pretty good SW.  As for your boar, if you have enough ranks in Ride, he can attack with you.  Look up the stats for a boar and post them in your sheet.  If you have ranks in Handle Animal, I will assume you've managed to teach the boar his maximum number of tricks as well (so you can pick those).  Other than that you can start posting right away.


----------



## SeanWeasley (May 26, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Do we have any hero points? 

Note to players: Arkas has some skill at healing and a wand of Transfer Light Wounds, so we have a medic.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

No hero points as of yet, but some may be in the offing.


----------



## SeanWeasley (May 29, 2004)

*Confusion*

Is Soen on the third of four watches? Is four watches the custom? I tried to schedule a three watch system for this particular party so that no one would be on watch alone. It's not a problem. I am just confused. 

How many watches are there in a night? How long is each watch? Thanks.


----------



## dead_radish (May 29, 2004)

Typically, it's 12 hours of night time with 3 hour watches, I think - that gives you 8 hours of sleep, and an hour of free time, and a watch.  In our local group, it's a bit different, as we tend to set double watches, but have less spellcasters, and rings of sustenance.  

We might want to confirm that, though.  I'm a big fan of double watches in general, so that you can't just neutralize one person.  Matz doesn't need to ready spells or the like, and I think he could get by on 6 or 7 hours, rather than 8, so we might stagger it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm looking for a replacement player for Eryic, the wind witch, as GoodKingJayIII has told me he no longer is able to play.  Who's up for it?


----------



## Thought Admiral (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll try Eryic. First time on ENworld, bar with me as I come up the curve. I'll post a revised character in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

Glad to have you Thought Admiral.    Leap in as soon as you're ready.


----------



## Thought Admiral (Jun 30, 2004)

Isida, are you a Disciples player? It's a series I enjoy. Looks like that's your art source.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2004)

Well, I'm not actually.  I got my avatar from...  I'm really not sure where.  Somewhere on here.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not actually.  I got my avatar from...  I'm really not sure where.  Somewhere on here.




I am, however.  I haven't gotten past Disciples of Light yet, but I've been a fan from way back.  And yeah, I think that's one of the Legion's commander portraits. 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Thought Admiral (Jul 30, 2004)

I will be on vacation without access to the web for the next 10 days.

Eryic will go through the trap door and use mind stab or his great sword as the situation indicates.

bcnu


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

Since Cannibal Kender is AWOL, Soen Kingmoon is up for grabs.  Would anyone like to play a spryte champion of magic?


----------

